# RecipeDB - Little Johns Pale Ale



## yum beer (27/7/11)

Little Johns Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Partial                      Brewer's Notes 1.7kg lme is Coopers Australian Pale Ale. Dex and corn sugar is BE1. 0 min hops are dry hopped Day 5. Kit yeast used plus, 1 bottle CPA recultured and 1 bottle Murrays Whale Ale(wheat) recultured. Calculated in Brewmate as 51 IBU.Grains mashed (BIAB) in 8 litres at 67c 60 min.1st place Dapto Show Jan 2012.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.24 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.1 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.1 kg Weyermann Carahell     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.5 kg Generic DME - Light    0.5 kg Dextrose    0.5 kg Corn Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      16 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 25mins)    10 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    8 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 20mins)    8 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    8 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 0mins)    4 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 40mins)    4 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 40mins)    4 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    2 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 40mins)    2 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     5.5 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 48.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.2%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 8 days


----------



## yum beer (15/8/11)

9 days in the bottle and this tastes awesome, not quite carbed up but had a bit of fizz....

nice malt, fab hops, yum yum


----------

